# [TROLL INSIDE] N'achetez pas de mac c'est nul



## Ralph_ (19 Décembre 2010)

En hiver, on ne peut pas l'utiliser comme chauffage d'appoint


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2010)

laule


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2010)

J'ai comme l'intuition que ce fil  risque d'avoir une durée de vie assez brève, non ?


----------



## Fìx (20 Décembre 2010)

Oh bah non! Ça a tellement bien commencé!! Ça sent le crise de rire à plein nez. J'attend la suite avec impatiente.


----------



## NQuoi (20 Décembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord!

Un iMac 27" après une exportation de quelques centaines d'images RAW 24MP vers Tiff 16bits monte à plus de 65/70°C...il fait bon alors se réchauffer en mettant ses mains au dessus des évents.
Mieux vaut d'ailleurs ne pas toucher la carlingue de la bête, au risque de se brûler!

Ensuite, l'iPhone peut également servir de chaufferette après une bonne recharge, on le glisse dans la poche de son pantalon...en cette période de grand froid, c'est bien... Pas top, mais bien.

Et un Powerbook sur les genoux? Certains s'y sont brûlé et ont frisé l'impuissance...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2010)

Puisqu'on est dans un fil comique, je ne résiste pas à la joie de vous montrer ces très jolies sculptures réalisées en crotte de nez


----------



## defre2937 (20 Décembre 2010)

Joli "mickey" :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans un fil comique, je ne résiste pas à la joie de vous montrer ces très jolies sculptures réalisées en crotte de nez




Ca vaut pas la crotte de Panda


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2010)

Tiens, mon Jipé ; quand je t'ai vu ici je me suis dit que ça serait bien... M'en fait, non... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2010)

Ah on ne peut pas être que dans des bons topics, hein. On fait avec ce qui passe


----------

